# Aqueon QuiteFlow 55/75 or Marineland 350B



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

i've been running two AquaTech 30-60 filters (from Wal-Mart) for years. they claim to turn 330gph. they used to keep the water crystal clear and do the job but now I guess they're worn out. they are extremely loud and my water doesn't stay clear anymore. i've noticed they don't "flow" like before. they trickle now instead of pour.

would either the Marineland 350B or the Aqueon QuiteFlow 55/75 be a substantial upgrade? which one would be better?

my tank is 75 gallons and currently way overstocked with over 20 4-8" haps and peacocks. the main thing is i want a QUIET, effective filter.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I have two of the Aqueons on my 67 and they arent loud by any means but a higher flow HOB is always going to make some sound.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

i don't mind a little bit of sound, or water flow sound. i can't stand humming and what sounds like an engine running.


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have an aqueon 55/75 on my 55 gallon along with an AC110. The aqueon is a good filter. I have never had any trouble with it and my tank always stays crystal clear. I don't use the media that came with the aqueon, I cut poly fill to size and use it in the blue plastic frames.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

I could run two Aquaclear 70's also. The 110 is too deep. I'd have to move the tank further from the wall.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

All that you hear from mine is water, no humming just the splashing water if the level drops a little too much.


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

k7gixxerguy said:


> All that you hear from mine is water, no humming just the splashing water if the level drops a little too much.


Same with mine.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have the 350, it's been good for 1 year now.


----------



## Pablo B. (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a LOT of filters running in my room and all I hear is a LOT of water moving without any humming from the motors. I run an Emperor 400, Aquaclear 70, and a Fluval C-4 on my 75 gallon, and on the two small tanks in the room right now I have an Aquaclear 50, two Fluval C-3's, a Bio-wheel 200 and a Bio-wheel 150 running. There are also three canister filters under the tank stand running as well which I cannot hear except their return flow of water breaking the surface when the water level gets too low from evaporation.......as with the other tanks as well. So I keep the water changed regularly and also keep the water levels up from evaporation.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I run the Aqueon 55/75's on all my tanks less than 75g. On the 55's, I run two of them. They are a good filter IMO, with a great flow. I'm very happy with them. Also with the motor in the water they are quieter mechanically than other HOB's.

As stated, they don't produce a lot of mechanical noise (though they aren't silent). They do however produce water flow noise, and once your water drops a little they produce a lot. Like you though I don't mind the water flow noise.

If you have the means to pop for an FX5 it'd be perfect on an overstocked 75 and nearly silent.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

yea an FX5 would be ideal but i just can't justify spending that much $ on a filter.

it sounds like the aqueon's are pretty highly recommended and are rated for up to 90 gallon tanks, so two aqueon 55/75's or two aquaclear 70's is probably going to be the choice.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

do you all think two aqueon 55/75's would work well? if each is rated for up to 90 gallons and 400gph...

but as stated i have a TON of big fish, and due to space issues it will be a while before i can move them to a 125.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

So I got two Aquaclear 70's and they don't fit on larger tanks at the top. I'll have to go back and exchange them for the aqueons.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Swifterz said:


> do you all think two aqueon 55/75's would work well? if each is rated for up to 90 gallons and 400gph...
> 
> but as stated i have a TON of big fish, and due to space issues it will be a while before i can move them to a 125.


I think they will be fine. I'd get the Aqueons and keep the others running for several weeks while the Aqueons popluate with bacteria, and don't do any other major changes during this time, like swapping out the substrate. That should prevent any spikes. If you can then remove the older filters one at a time, with maybe a week or two in between, that would be good too. This is all assuming you won't be able to use the existing filter media in the new filters.

In the future when changing cartridges on the Aqueons, only change one at a time (you'll have a total of four).


----------



## Pablo B. (Aug 3, 2012)

I had the same problem with my 75 gallon tank as well with the Aquaclear and the Fluval C-4 not fitting due to the inner lip/rim of the plastic top frame of the tank sticking out too far so it wouldn't fit into the tank. I just used a round file and carefully filed away the plastic before I had my fish in the tank. I guess you could also use a razor-knife and cut the rim out around where the intake tube is hitting the rim or file and put a towel below the area to catch the little shavings if you REALLY wanted to install a filter onto the tank that won't fit due to THIS issue like I had with my tank.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

I ran my C4 on my 125 for a short while the filter does sit up higher but did not seem to effect it any (without making any changes to the filter or tank). The other thing was it was a little bit more return noise


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

ok so i bought two. one is on my 75 and the other is on my new 36 bow front. after about a week, the one on my 75 just died. just completely stopped turning water. took it apart, inspected it and everything. it just quit on me. i went and exchanged it for another and it's been 3 days and now this one is also dead. does anyone know what could be going on? both are just faulty? the one on my 36 has been fine.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I've had mine suck sand into the impeller and stop but that is a quick and easy fix. First one I had ran for about eight months and developed a tiny hairline crack. They replaced it at no charge. So now I have the replacement and a second that I bought when the first cracked running for the past month with no problems.


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

Swifterz said:


> ok so i bought two. one is on my 75 and the other is on my new 36 bow front. after about a week, the one on my 75 just died. just completely stopped turning water. took it apart, inspected it and everything. it just quit on me. i went and exchanged it for another and it's been 3 days and now this one is also dead. does anyone know what could be going on? both are just faulty? the one on my 36 has been fine.


Yes, I had this happen once. It wasn't making any sound at all so I thought it was dead. But it wasn't and I'm trying to remember what I did to fix it. I'm pretty sure I just stuck a q-tip down and gave the impeller a spin...kind of like using a broom handle in garbage disposal to get it to turn. After that it was fine. Maybe give that a try?


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

i completely stripped it apart and checked everything. it's clean and clear with no sand or any kind of blockages. first i stuck a q-tip down in there and it would spin. then i took it the rest of the way apart and actually took out the impeller/magnet. when it's seated in there it doesn't want to turn freely. it turns and catches, seemingly on nothing. maybe when powered it just turns i'm not sure. it doesn't appear like there's anything it could possibly be catching on. i'm at a loss. i like these things but this is the 2nd time i've had one just completely die on me. the store will probably suspect misuse or find it odd that i've had 2 need to be exchanged.


----------

